# Looking for a decent gaming tower.



## Raphaell (Jul 11, 2008)

I would prefer a full tower for easy installation of parts and superior cooling, but I'm open to mid-towers as long as they're still roomy and have good cooling. I do not plan on doing any OCing however, so cooling is only so much of an issue.

I have a few that I've chosen thus far, and wanted a some insight on which would be best and why, as well as any other suggestions someone may have. I'd also prefer to not go over $140, and the cheaper the better, but not to the point of sacrificing quality.

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - Sunbeam Transformer IC-TR-US-BA-WOPSU Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - XCLIO A380COLOR Fully Black 1.0 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - XCLIO Windtunnel Fully Black Finish 1.0 mm SECC Chassis ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - IN WIN Ironclad Black SECC Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - APEVIA MX-PLEASURE-BK Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case 500W Power Supply

Newegg.com - AZZA Solano 1000 Black/Black Japanese SECC Steel/Metal mesh in front ATX Full Tower Computer Case


If you don't mind, please add in your reasons as to why you think whichever case would be best. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Solecs (Mar 10, 2011)

hey there just as a heads up don't know if you but if you buy the power supply and case combo thing you could save a little but and when building a computer you want to save all that you can. When I built my computer about 6 months ago I got the Antec twelve hundred case and it has tons of fans to help keep that thing cool all the fan speeds can be changed with the knobs on the front of the case and the switches on the back of it I have mine on low when not playing games and change them if i start to feel heat coming out of them, also it has the kind of space you should need easily plus it has invisible wire holes so you can feed the wires behind the motherboard to clean it up a little more. It is a little bit more then you want to spend but if you get the deal from Newegg they have you can save a little and get your power supply for it with lots of power behind it sure more then you will ever use but its still there. But if it is one of the towers you picked it would say the AZZA Solano 1000 it has lots of cooling and from the looks of it a good bit of space to get your stuff in there.

Hope this helps some what,
Solecs


----------



## Super.Bright (Mar 27, 2011)

I like both of the XCLIOS and they have good atributes i would go with oe of them , and also like Solecs said the ANTEC 1200 is an awsome tower with lots of fans and room !!


----------

